# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  KÍnh mắt ưa thích của sao Á - Âu

## phanhong_313

Xoay vần cùng với sự trở lại của những bộ trang phục mang phong cách retro cổ điển, thế giới phụ kiện cũng hòa chung một nhịp đập hoài cổ đó. Từ retro được giải thích là một trào lưu hoài cổ, mặc lại các trang phục theo xu hướng thời trang những thập niên trước, bao gồm đồ vintage cách đây 15 - 20 năm. Kính retro cũng là kiểu *kính mắt* xuất hiện từ những năm 70, 80, 90 của thế kỷ trước mà nổi bật lên nhất là kiểu *kính mắt mèo*, hoặc kính in họa tiết cổ điển.

*Kính mắt 110 Hoàng Quốc Việt chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm kính mắt thời trang, kính thuốc,...thuộc các thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước. Đến với kinh mat 110 Hoàng Quốc Việt, bạn sẽ được đo khám miễn phí và được tư vấn để đảm bảo sự chăm sóc tốt nhất cho đôi mắt của bạn.
*



_Gọng kính cổ điển, kính mắt mèo là kiểu kính râm được xem là thời trang nhất mùa hè năm nay
_

Chiếc _kính mắt mèo_ rất phổ biến trong những năm 50, 60 nhất là sau độ hot của bộ phim Breakfast at Tiffany với hình ảnh diễn viên chính Audrey Hepburn gắn liền với kiểu kính này. Kính mắt mèo là kiểu kính khá linh hoạt khi nó phù hợp với hầu hết mọi hình dáng gương mặt và đem lại nét đẹp sắc sảo hòa lẫn với vẻ cổ điển chủ đạo. Giống như tên gọi của nó kính mắt mèo có hình dáng giống một đôi mắt mèo với khuôn mắt kính xếch ngược phần chóp kính. Tuy nhiên, để dung hòa độ sắc sảo này, ngày nay _kính mắt mèo_ được biến tấu nhiều hơn để phù hợp với những trang phục đời thường.
Kiểu kính này đang lọt vào tầm ngắm của rất nhiều người đẹp trong làng giải trí và thậm chí là phụ kiện không thể nào thiếu của họ mỗi khi đi ra đường.




_Cặp kính hình mắt mèo tăng thêm độ sắc sảo cho khuôn mặt của các người đẹp

_




_Nó thường được kết hợp với những trang phục cổ điển nhẹ nhàng_




_Phạm Băng Băng xuất hiện tại tuần lễ thời trang Paris rất ấn tượng với cặp kính cổ điển đặc trưng

_





_Người đẹp Hồ Ngọc Hà của showbiz Việt là một trong những người đi tiên phong cho mốt kính này

_




_Tăng Thanh Hà với bộ sưu tập kính mắt mèo với nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau

_

----------


## kohan

Kính đẹp thế!

----------


## phukienas.vn

uh dẹp thật

----------


## thientai206

Kính đẹp thì giá cũng đẹp :hehe:

----------


## dung89

Mình thích toàn bộ phong cách trong hình thứ 3

----------

